

You Probably Can’t Jailbreak This Tablet Made for America’s Prisoners - aaron695
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/you-probably-cant-jailbreak-this-tablet-made-for-americas-prisoners/

======
Fjolsvith
I spent over 10 years in prison and I would have loved to have this to use.

